# Magnets and Kindle Fire



## ErinLindsey

(I know I'm talking about covers in this post, but this is more of a question about what a magnet might do to the Fire's screen, which is why I'm posting it in the Let's Talk Kindle board) 


Anyone know if magnets will damage the screen of the Kindle Fire? 

I need to buy a cover for my dad's new Fire that he'll be getting (or giving to me, we're not sure yet who gets it) and I have an Ex-Point brand sleeve for the Kobo that I bought for $2 at Border's going out of business sale that I think might work for a temporary case while we're waiting for JAVOedge to come out with Fire covers. (my K3 fits it, with room to spare!) 

Problem is, there's a magnet in the middle of the sleeve for the closure, and I'm worried that the magnet might damage the screen of the Fire. 

Anyone know what will happen if a magnet gets close to the screen of the Fire? 

I do have another Ex-Point cover that my Kobo reader lives in right now that I might sacrifice to the Fire if it'll fit, at least till JAVOedge gets some covers made.


----------



## chocochibi

My Nook Color I used to have had a cover with a magnet closure.
It never did it any harm.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There are any number of kindle covers that have magnetic closures that cause no problem. And I think the iPad has magnetic closure. There's no reason to think the Fire would be different.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinLindsey

Hope so.  

My previous ipod touch and my boyfriend's ipod touch both had issues with magnetic closures in the covers we had them in (magnets were too strong was what the people at the Apple store told me), so I just hope that the Fire doesnt have similar problems.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

ErinLindsey said:


> Hope so.
> 
> My previous ipod touch and my boyfriend's ipod touch both had issues with magnetic closures in the covers we had them in (magnets were too strong was what the people at the Apple store told me), so I just hope that the Fire doesnt have similar problems.


What kind of issues? As an engineering/physics type of guy, I find the statement of the Apple people to be highly implausible.

Mike


----------



## Toby

I remember hearing people saying that they had trouble with the magnets, so I had never put my iPod Touch in a cover with a magnet.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

I have magnets all over the place (purse 'snaps', kindle cover, Archos tablet cover) and have never had a problem with any of my devices being affected by any of the magnets.


----------



## ErinLindsey

The ipods would freeze and lock up a lot. 

The magnets in the cover that I had for that ipod were really strong. Once I got rid of the cover that had the magnet closures, it seemed to work fine. My dad has that ipod now and says it works great.  My boyfriend got rid of his ipod cover and got one of those rubber bumper cases and said that seemed to clear things up for him too. 

Just hoping that whatever they make the Fires out of will have something to shield anything important inside the Fires from magnets.


----------



## Okkoto86

Fear of magnets is an old electronic fear that doesn't really apply to today's stuff.  They would seriously bork a spinning hard drive or a crt screen, but modern portable devices don't have these so magnetize without fear lol.


----------



## NightGoat

My Android phone's car mount has magnets that when I insert the device it puts it in car mode automatically.
I'm going to guess that my phone, most tablets and The Fire are all based on the similar technology which is probably immune to magnets or use magnets functionally. I wouldn't worry about them... heck, magnets may be the wave of the future. I may have a goldmine on my refrigerator door.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Toby said:


> I remember hearing people saying that they had trouble with the magnets, so I had never put my iPod Touch in a cover with a magnet.


I think there may have been something else going on. I have a 2nd gen and a 4th gen iPod touch and neither of them have problems with a flip case with a strong magnet over several years usage.

Mike


----------



## Hadou

Though it seems that magnets don't seem to have as nasty of an effect on some of the newer electronics, I'm still paranoid about it and try to keep magnets away from my electronics if at all possible.


----------

